# looking for spare parts craftsman 12x36



## jaxxon (Apr 3, 2019)

Just got my very first lathe. Of course it is broken as I like to fix things and cant pass up a bargain . Gear number: 10-1527 Craftsman 12x36 101.27440 it is inside the quick change gearbox. Also are the 3d printed ones any good? Thanks for any help.


----------



## DiscoDan (Apr 3, 2019)

Check out mymachineshop.net. they carry lots of parts


----------



## jaxxon (Apr 3, 2019)

DiscoDan said:


> Check out mymachineshop.net. they carry lots of parts


 lol, thanks . was just sending them a message.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 4, 2019)

All of the gears in the QCGB are steel.  I would not replace any of them with a plastic gear.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 4, 2019)

Worst case if you can't find an original replacement, you could probably source an off the shelf gear from Boston or Martin and adapt it


----------



## westerner (Apr 4, 2019)

DiscoDan said:


> Check out mymachineshop.net. they carry lots of parts


Jax- That was my first lathe, exactly. I found many parts I needed from Joel at mymachineshop.net. He is in the upper Midwest, parting out stuff those guys are scrapping at an obscene rate! Nice guy, honest and open. If he is still in business, you will become close friends.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Apr 5, 2019)

Good morning, Sir. And welcome aboard.

I also have a 101.27440, acquired in "reasonable" shape. The only problem I ran into was also with the threading change gears in the QCGB. I don't want to appear as the end all, know all, expert on this machine. But on mine, the change gears were not steel, they were "Zamak".

Be sure to remember *never* to use a chlorinated solvent on zamak, it will turn into powder in short order. Zamak is an aluminium and zink alloy, with some other stuff thrown in in small quantities. It decomposes aluminium, leaving the zink as a granular metal residue. I use a carburator cleaner based on isopropyl. (rubbing alcohol) I figure if it won't melt a carburator, it won't hurt my machines.

Steel, brass, aluminium, zamak, and plastic (printed) gears will work. Their density would determine how long they will work without wearing out. When I started rebuilding mine, I didn't have access to any experts. But I waited patiently and watched things on the sales sites and eventually found a few replacement gears. Zamak... ... I'm old school, I don't trust plastics. And really wanted to stay OEM if I could.  I have been told that for threading, plastic gears will last a long time, but I'll stick with OEM.

The gears will be 16DP, with 14-1/2 pressure angle, 3/8 wide. The most likely failure is in the 30 tooth gears. I bought a couple of extras, they're still tied (baling wire) to the back of the machine. Hope they stay there a while... ...

My opinion of "experts" is a little lower than a used car salesman. And, as an engineer I am often referred to as one of them. Ces't la vie... ...
Bill Hudson​


----------



## jwmay (Apr 7, 2019)

Atlas 10-F series lathe parts
					

Miscellaneous parts for an Atlas 10" F series lathe. All parts are used and in good condition. The Ebay price for these parts is over $400. A list of the parts is below. 10F-28 gear guard assembly....



					chicago.craigslist.org
				




This person is selling some parts. I didn’t read what you were looking for exactly. Figured it couldn’t hurt to pass the link to you.


----------



## teledan (Apr 8, 2019)

I have printed some change gears for my 6" lathe in plastic. They are ok, kind of noisy. They seem to be holding up pretty good but If I were you, I would replace the one in your gearbox with a metal gear. Fun fact, MyMachineShop.net actually buys 3d printed gears from me and re-sells them at a much higher price. If you want them cheaper, you can buy them directly from me here:

https://www.shapeways.com/shops/duncandesigns


----------



## jaxxon (Apr 9, 2019)

Thanks for all the advice and encouragement. I think I have them all sourced for the initial repair attempt. Waiting on the last pieces to arrive. Currently converting an old craftsman work bench into my lathe stand. Might have been easier to start from scratch. But it will be nice to have the cabinet and drawers once I finish with the additional bracing . pics to follow


----------



## fcwinn (May 9, 2019)

I have made gears for my craftsman 12" I make mine from steel but can make them with aluminum if i can help let me know


----------

